
'Birds on the wire'? Concerns over Mexico cell phone surveillance - pulisse
https://news.trust.org/item/20200612141319-il2tj/
======
quantified
Has anyone looked for them in the recent mass protests in DC, Minneapolis,
NYC, etc? There are frequently Stingray-type devices in DC anyway.

